# IDE to Sata, HDD and CD



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

So I'm doing a partial build/upgrade for a friend.
I'm using my old motherboard/Ram/PSU/CPU, and his CD drive and HDD so he can use all his old files and not have to install a new OS etc.

Problem lies in the fact his PC is old and the HDD and CD are IDE based.
So they won't directly connect to me SATA motherboard.

What is the best and cheapest way to hook them up?
Keep in mind the HDD will be the main drive etc.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 6, 2008)

You can get little converters on ebay for like $5 each. That's what I used until I had the cash to upgrade. Give me a minute and I'll dig you up one.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 6, 2008)

Alright, I dug up a link for you

http://cgi.ebay.com/IDE-TO-SATA-100...ryZ74941QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

That is EXACTLY what I used there.


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks!
Apparently I haven't looked at that motherboard in forever.
It has Sata but also has 2 IDE slots which will be exactly enough for the HDD/CD Drive!
Woot!

I have never tried to mix and match.
Hooking his HDD up to what is essentially my computer, replacing mine, and just loading his HDD and OS should be fine right?

*edit* it should work just the restore discs will never work again, correct?
Actually crap, it's the same deal for me. If I replace my motherboard/CPU/Ram while keeping my HDD that was preloaded as an HP will I be okay?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

MikeGood said:


> Thanks!
> Apparently I haven't looked at that motherboard in forever.
> It has Sata but also has 2 IDE slots which will be exactly enough for the HDD/CD Drive!
> Woot!
> ...


Well, you might not be able to swap boards without a total reinstall, unless the board you are switching to has the same (or at least very closely related) chipset.

As far as using the disks, you can try to borrow a CD of the same version of Windows that's on your computer, and just use your old key. Never actually tried that with XP, but I know it works on Vista.


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Well, you might not be able to swap boards without a total reinstall, unless the board you are switching to has the same (or at least very closely related) chipset.
> 
> As far as using the disks, you can try to borrow a CD of the same version of Windows that's on your computer, and just use your old key. Never actually tried that with XP, but I know it works on Vista.



The chipset is AMD, and currently running an X2 cpu.
I'm switching to an Intel Mobo with a Quad Core lol.
So yeah, nothing the same 
Nothing in the PC is HP/Stock except the mobo.

And for the other part, I dont know anyone that has bought Vista.(Which is what I'm running.)


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

MikeGood said:


> The chipset is AMD, and currently running an X2 cpu.
> I'm switching to an Intel Mobo with a Quad Core lol.
> So yeah, nothing the same
> Nothing in the PC is HP/Stock except the mobo.
> ...


Oh, then you just need to find a Vista disk and use the key that came with your computer. As an example, I had a laptop that died in a tragic wine accident. lol. It had Vista Home Premium 32bit. I borrowed my dad's Vista x64 disk, and installed Vista Home Premium 64bit on the rig in my specs, no problems.

If you can't find anybody to lend you a disk, there are ways to download it, but they are technically illegal, and thus can't be mentioned here.


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Oh, then you just need to find a Vista disk and use the key that came with your computer. As an example, I had a laptop that died in a tragic wine accident. lol. It had Vista Home Premium 32bit. I borrowed my dad's Vista x64 disk, and installed Vista Home Premium 64bit on the rig in my specs, no problems.
> 
> If you can't find anybody to lend you a disk, there are ways to download it, but they are technically illegal, and thus can't be mentioned here.





I don't download illegally anyhow, I'd go out and pay the 100 for a new copy if I had to.
So switching to a new CPU chipset and board will *definitely* 100% require me to reinstall my OS?

I really.. really don't want to spend any more money, and I was going to buy a copy of XP to dual boot so I could use all my old programs Vista hates.
But I guess if I have to, I can use this as an opportunity to upgrade to Vista 64bit :/


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

MikeGood said:


> I don't download illegally anyhow, I'd go out and pay the 100 for a new copy if I had to.
> So switching to a new CPU chipset and board will *definitely* 100% require me to reinstall my OS?
> 
> I really.. really don't want to spend any more money, and I was going to buy a copy of XP to dual boot so I could use all my old programs Vista hates.
> But I guess if I have to, I can use this as an opportunity to upgrade to Vista 64bit :/



You don't need to buy Vista. You already own a key. You just need to find a disc to borrow.

And yeah, you're probably gonna have to reinstall. You can try uninstalling all of your mobo and cpu drivers before you power down for the last time on the old board. But even if it does reboot, it probably won't act right. Especially going to an entirely different brand cpu.


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You don't need to buy Vista. You already own a key. You just need to find a disc to borrow.
> 
> And yeah, you're probably gonna have to reinstall. You can try uninstalling all of your mobo and cpu drivers before you power down for the last time on the old board. But even if it does reboot, it probably won't act right. Especially going to an entirely different brand cpu.



/sigh. 
Thanks for all the info.
Probably going to just buy a copy of Vista 64bit so I can use all 4+gigs of ram I have anyhow.
It's just money right? :|

p.s. I do understand that I can just borrow a copy/make a vista disc.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

MikeGood said:


> /sigh.
> Thanks for all the info.
> Probably going to just buy a copy of Vista 64bit so I can use all 4+gigs of ram I have anyhow.
> It's just money right? :|



But your key works on x64. 

It's money that could be spent on hardware. lol.


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> But your key works on x64.
> 
> It's money that could be spent on hardware. lol.



I don't own any P2P programs and I don't know anyone that has purchased Vista x64.
And there is no way bittorrent/Limewire are touching my computer


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

MikeGood said:


> I don't own any P2P programs and I don't know anyone that has purchased Vista x64.
> And there is no way bittorrent/Limewire are touching my computer



Hmmm, this shows a little promise then.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/1033/ordermedia/default.mspx


----------



## wiak (Sep 6, 2008)

try this
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.728
btw dealextreme is sweet, i have orded 2 times from them now and all fine


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hmmm, this shows a little promise then.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/1033/ordermedia/default.mspx



It was pre-installed on my HDD.
I got a Vista Upgrade disc with the computer that I will have to look for.
Pretty sure the key was on that 
Kinda important.


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

wiak said:


> try this
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.728
> btw dealextreme is sweet, i have orded 2 times from them now and all fine



Thanks Wiak, already figured out a solution though!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

MikeGood said:


> It was pre-installed on my HDD.
> I got a Vista Upgrade disc with the computer that I will have to look for.
> Pretty sure the key was on that
> Kinda important.



Like, an actual upgrade disc like you would buy in the store? If so, you don't have to worry about buying Vista. There's a way around having to have an older version of Windows on there first.

And you can use the Magical Jellybean Keyfinder to look your key up right in Windows.

http://magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Like, an actual upgrade disc like you would buy in the store? If so, you don't have to worry about buying Vista. There's a way around having to have an older version of Windows on there first.
> 
> And you can use the Magical Jellybean Keyfinder to look your key up right in Windows.
> 
> http://magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/



Yeah it looked like it.
It was in a slim DVD case and said "Vista Home Premium Upgrade"
And I assumed it was only good if I had to upgrade.. which makes no sense.
Why would they give me an upgrade disc with a brand new pc with Vista?

* Edit* I found it and it says "Upgrade your windows Vista experience anytime" "Windows Vista anytime upgrade" and I have no idea what the shit it's about. 
Edit again, it says "includes 32 bit software" in small letters in the top left.
And the disc is missing. So that leads to another search.


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

Making a new post in case you missed the last one.
I did find the disc and it says it is no licensed without purchase of a digital key etc.
Which means I can probably use mine.
but it says to use the disc go to the start button, then type upgrade in the search section and click windows anytime upgrade.

Not sure if that means I can't use it like 'boot from CD' to install an OS like normally or what.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

MikeGood said:


> Yeah it looked like it.
> It was in a slim DVD case and said "Vista Home Premium Upgrade"
> And I assumed it was only good if I had to upgrade.. which makes no sense.
> Why would they give me an upgrade disc with a brand new pc with Vista?



Who the heck knows what these companies are thinking half the time. lol.

There's a bug in the Upgrade installer, that actually lets you do an upgrade install from a demo version of vista.

You do a clean Install of Vista basic, but do not enter a key. After it boots and activates the trial, you do an upgrade install of Home Premium using your key.

Most upgrade discs allow you to boot from them, unless it's some sort of custom spinoff your pc maker came up with.

But I see it's only 32bit, so we're back to square one, unless you'd be satisfied enough with 32bit.


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Who the heck knows what these companies are thinking half the time. lol.
> 
> There's a bug in the Upgrade installer, that actually lets you do an upgrade install from a demo version of vista.
> 
> ...



I'd be happy enough with 32bit unless I can get a x64 disc for 5 dollars or whatever I read it was and use my key for that. 
And the disc is an official M$ disc btw


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

MikeGood said:


> I'd be happy enough with 32bit unless I can get a x64 disc for 5 dollars or whatever I read it was and use my key for that.
> And the disc is an official M$ disc btw



Then it should be bootable. You'll just have to go thru that double install routine. PITA, but worth it for the $100+ savings. lol.

And if I were you, I'd start backing up my data now, getting ready for the new hardware. It's likely not gonna take to the change very well, if at all.


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Then it should be bootable. You'll just have to go thru that double install routine. PITA, but worth it for the $100+ savings. lol.
> 
> And if I were you, I'd start backing up my data now, getting ready for the new hardware. It's likely not gonna take to the change very well, if at all.



Well if I do a clean install of Vista..
I don't see why it wouldn't take the change well?
It's new Ram, CPU, Mobo. And my 8800 and PSU are pretty new.

So it's basically like building a new PC.
And all the parts are compatible.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

MikeGood said:


> Well if I do a clean install of Vista..
> I don't see why it wouldn't take the change well?
> It's new Ram, CPU, Mobo. And my 8800 and PSU are pretty new.
> 
> ...



I meant the current install likely won't like the new hardware, so start backing up.


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I meant the current install likely won't like the new hardware, so start backing up.



Gotcha, when you said "if at all" you threw me off xD
I'm gonna order the Vista x64 disc from M$ in hopes of doing that.
And a little google searching is telling me that Anytime upgrade and Vista upgrade discs aren't the same, and anytime discs probably won't work with a clean install.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

MikeGood said:


> Gotcha, when you said "if at all" you threw me off xD
> I'm gonna order the Vista x64 disc from M$ in hopes of doing that.
> And a little google searching is telling me that Anytime upgrade and Vista upgrade discs aren't the same, and anytime discs probably won't work with a clean install.



Well, that bites. i hope they'll let you order a disc then.


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

And I tried but it won't take my product key, probably because mine is OEM.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

MikeGood said:


> And I tried but it won't take my product key, probably because mine is OEM.



Well that sucks. I'd torrent it if I were in your position. lol.


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Well that sucks. I'd torrent it if I were in your position. lol.



Yeah but who knows if that would even take the OEM key? 
I haven't the slightest bit of an idea.


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

MikeGood said:


> Yeah but who knows if that would even take the OEM key?
> I haven't the slightest bit of an idea.


And these silly faces are bugging me! lol


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

MikeGood said:


> Yeah but who knows if that would even take the OEM key?
> I haven't the slightest bit of an idea.



It did for me.


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> It did for me.



1. Microsoft licenses OEM software to "system builders," which the license defines as "an original equipment manufacturer, or an assembler, re-assembler, or installer of software on computer systems" (emphasis added). You can install software on computers, right?
2. You do not get any phone support (vs. 90 days with Retail version).
3. You do not get a pretty box.
*4. Once installed on your computer Vista is no longer transferable. It is tied to your motherboard unique ID, and that's it. You can only use it on the computer you install it on.*
5. You cannot return OEM product once opened.
6. OEM versions are system specific, once you install 32-bit version, that's the only one you can use (and ViceVersa). If you later on get a 64bit CPU, bad luck - only 32bit Vista will be installable.

I think you got lucky sir.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

MikeGood said:


> 1. Microsoft licenses OEM software to "system builders," which the license defines as "an original equipment manufacturer, or an assembler, re-assembler, or installer of software on computer systems" (emphasis added). You can install software on computers, right?
> 2. You do not get any phone support (vs. 90 days with Retail version).
> 3. You do not get a pretty box.
> *4. Once installed on your computer Vista is no longer transferable. It is tied to your motherboard unique ID, and that's it. You can only use it on the computer you install it on.*
> ...


Nah. I know many people that have done it. If it won't activate, you just have to call MS, like almost all of us have had to do with XP. Tell them it's only on one computer, and they give you an activation code. No big deal.


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Nah. I know many people that have done it. If it won't activate, you just have to call MS, like almost all of us have had to do with XP. Tell them it's only on one computer, and they give you an activation code. No big deal.



Just seems like they wouldn't.
Because it's not on the same mobo and I don't have a disc etc.
Seems like they would be able to easily tell that it was preinstalled from HP.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

MikeGood said:


> Just seems like they wouldn't.
> Because it's not on the same mobo and I don't have a disc etc.
> Seems like they would be able to easily tell that it was preinstalled from HP.



Nope. At least, not that I have seen. My friends just tell them the mobo needed replaced. lol.


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Nope. At least, not that I have seen. My friends just tell them the mobo needed replaced. lol.




My motherboard needed to be replaced.
Can I have a 100+ dollar Windows Vista key please? thanks.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

MikeGood said:


> My motherboard needed to be replaced.
> Can I have a 100+ dollar Windows Vista key please? thanks.



No, they don't give you a new key, just an activation code. You never had to go thru that with XP?

And the mobo excuse works everytime. So does I had to reinstall because of a virus. lol. They can't actually look up what hardware you have.


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> No, they don't give you a new key, just an activation code. You never had to go thru that with XP?
> 
> And the mobo excuse works everytime. So does I had to reinstall because of a virus. lol. They can't actually look up what hardware you have.



I've never had to clean install on my machine before, only on ones I've build for other people.

I've always had restore discs come with my computers etc.
And how does an activation code differ?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, the OS actually requires 2 keys to be activated. One is your product key, and one is the activation number.

Usually, Windows connects to the MS activation server, and gets the activation code on its own.

But, if you activate the same key a few times, it won't do it automatically, it makes you call them on the phone, and type it in manually. 

Usually they ask a couple questions like, how many computers is it currently installed on, why are you reinstalling, etc. That's when you tell them it was virus or faulty hardware replacement related. Then they give you the activation code to punch in.


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Well, the OS actually requires 2 keys to be activated. One is your product key, and one is the activation number.
> 
> Usually, Windows connects to the MS activation server, and gets the activation code on its own.
> 
> ...



And I'd still have to download Vista somewhere first because the site won't send me an upgrade disc based on my OEM key?
Seems like 100 dollars worth of hassle to me.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

MikeGood said:


> And I'd still have to download Vista somewhere first because the site won't send me an upgrade disc based on my OEM key?
> Seems like 100 dollars worth of hassle to me.



Hahahaha! Fair enough then. Didn't hurt to try to save you a few bucks.


----------



## MikeGood (Sep 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hahahaha! Fair enough then. Didn't hurt to try to save you a few bucks.



Well you got me to click the 'Thank' button. 
Goodnight/morning

/end thread


----------

